# emerge @preserved-rebuild weider und wieder... [SOLVED]

## mattes

Hallo,

neuerdings, seit einem größeren Update bekomme ich immer diese Meldung, dass einige Pakete wegen neuere Libs neu gebaut werden müssen:

```

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 232 info files.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9

 *  - /lib/libblkid.so

 *      used by /bin/mount (sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 *      used by /bin/umount (sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 *      used by /sbin/blkid (sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 *      used by 14 other files

 *  - /lib/libuuid.so

 *      used by /bin/mount (sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 *      used by /bin/umount (sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 *      used by /sbin/blkid (sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 *      used by 634 other files

>>> package: media-libs/jpeg-7

 *  - /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62

 *  - /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

 *      used by /opt/googleearth/libIGAttrs.so (x11-misc/googleearth-4.3.7284.3916)

 *      used by /opt/googleearth/libIGCollision.so (x11-misc/googleearth-4.3.7284.3916)

 *      used by /opt/googleearth/libIGCore.so (x11-misc/googleearth-4.3.7284.3916)

 *      used by 10 other files

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

```

Wenn ich preserved-rebuild  ausführe, bekomme ich exakt die gleiche Ausgabe wieder...

revdep-rebuild finded alles i.O.

Kann ich das ignorieren bzw. resetten? Woher hat emerge diese Informationen?

Portage ist 2.2_rc33

Grüße

MattesLast edited by mattes on Tue Dec 01, 2009 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi 

beim ersten Teil hilft es "sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs" einmal zu deinstallieren und dan neu zu mergen.

Zu den  *Quote:*   

>  *  - /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62
> 
>  *  - /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

 solltest du ein 

```
# revdep-rebuild --library libjpeg.so.62
```

durchbringen, dies ist wahrscheinlich etwas umfangreicher...

es wurde auch beim Update von "media-libs/jpeg-7" drauf hingewiesen  *Quote:*   

> WARN: postinst
> 
> Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system.
> 
> In order to avoid breaking packages that depend on these old libs,
> ...

 

PS: Du solltest dein Portage mal aktualisieren, aktuell sind wir schon bei "2.2_rc50"   :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## Carlo

Erstes Problem siehe bug 230257.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> # revdep-rebuild --library libjpeg.so.62

 

Das wird wohl kaum bei einem Blob a la Google Earth helfen. Dafür gibt's media-libs/jpeg-compat-6b-r1. Ein Update auf eine aktuelle GoogleEarth-Version ist hier wohl sinnvoller.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Du solltest dein Portage mal aktualisieren, aktuell sind wir schon bei "2.2_rc50"   

 

Unbedingt.

----------

## Josef.95

Ah ja Sorry,

das mit der alten "googleearth" Version hatte ich übersehen...

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

hab portage und GE auf die neuesten Versionen upgedatet und emerge @preserved-rebuild erneut 2 mal ausgeführt. Gleiches Verhalten, er merged jedes mal 74 Pakete...

Grüße

Mattes

----------

## l3u

Ich hatte das auch erst. Ich denke, ich hab geschaut, zu wem /lib/libblkid.so und /lib/libuuid.so gehören (equery b ...), das Paket net gebaut und dann war’s gut … da haben sich denk ich irgendwelche Symlinks geändert oder so.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm..,die weiteren oben schon genannten Ratschläge bist du mal durchgegangen?

Hier konnte es so auf mehreren Systemen gelöst werden...

/edit

Ich hab grad noch mal nachgesehen, als ich vor ca. einem halben Jahr dies Problem mit den "e2fsprogs-libs" hatte hat mir dieser Link weitergeholfen.  *Quote:*   

> Check which files it is protecting:
> 
> portageq list_preserved_libs /
> 
> Then identify which package they belong to (equery f filename).
> ...

 

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

ganz vergessen die Lösung zu posten   :Embarassed: 

Dieser Link http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/user/173997#173997 hat weitergeholfen.

Danke!

----------

